# Flounder



## CATCHTHESLAM (Jul 1, 2009)

Anyone fishing 2011 on surfside pier, make sure you look up a guy on pier by the name of bud joines are joynerk, not sure of last name. This guy knows more about flounder fishing then anyone i have ever seen, he also is willing to share the secrets of the trade and he has a lot of them. He has won several flounder tournments on the east coast but mostly fishes on surfside pier.

Good luck in 2011 if you talk with him i bet you catch a flounder more sooner then later


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

:fishing:


----------



## CATCHTHESLAM (Jul 1, 2009)

I know i should have not said anything i will prob never catch another flounder from the pier


----------



## dahut (Dec 30, 2010)

Aw, your good karma is gonna count. Besides, you know all the tricks now!


----------

